# [HowTo] Bilderupload im Forum (Altes, klassisches Upload-System)



## Klutten (18. Juli 2008)

*Allgemein:*

Für viele Funktionen hier im Forum sind Bilder unentbehrlich, denn wie sagt man so schön: "Ein Bild sagt mehr als tausend Worte". Um Anfängern das Posten etwas leichter zu machen, habe ich in der nun folgenden Anleitung genau beschrieben, wie Bilder hier direkt im Forum hochgeladen und in einen Beitrag eingebunden werden. Der Text ist bewusst einfach gehalten, erfahrene Benutzer müssen halt den ein oder anderen Schritt überlesen.



*Inhalt:*


Der eigentliche Bilderupload
Bilder als Vollbild einfügen
Bilder als IMG-Tag einbinden
Bilder als Thumbnail (Mini-Bild) einfügen
Externe Bilder-Hoster
Bilder aus eigenen Alben nutzen
BB-Codes Überblick
*

 Wichtig:*


die maximal zulässige Bildbreite beträgt 900 Pixel!
die maximal zulässige Bildhöhe beträgt 800 Pixel!
größere Bilder dürfen nur als Thumbnail im Anhang gepostet werden.
die maximale Dateigröße beträgt 1,91 Megabyte.
*

Der eigentliche Bilderupload:*

Das Erste, was du zu Gesicht bekommst, ist das kleine Fenster, in das du deinen Text schreiben kannst. Um Bilder ins Forum hochzuladen, brauchst du die erweiterte Ansicht. Du erreichst sie, in dem du auf "Erweitert" klickst.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Die nächsten beiden Bilder zeigen dir, wo du dich jetzt aktuell befindest. Im oberen Teil siehst du das erweiterte Schreibfenster, welches dir einen größeren Funktionsumfang bietet, der untere Teil lautet "Zusätzliche Einstellungen" und ist genau der Abschnitt, wo wir als nächstes weiter machen. Klicke auf "Anhänge verwalten.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Darauf hin öffnet sich im Browser ein Popup-Fenster. Dieses ist zum eigentlichen Upload nötig. Es bietet dir die Möglichkeit Bilder von deinem Computer, oder aus dem Web hochzuladen. Wir beschränken uns aber auf den Upload vom eigenen Rechner. Die nächsten beiden Bilder zeigen dir den Hochladevorgang in vier Schritten. Sie sollen nur kurz angerissen werden, da sie nahezu selbsterklärend sind.


*[1]* Auf dem Rechner suchen, wo sich die gewünschte Datei befindet.
*[2]* Hiermit startest du den Uploadvorgang.
*[3]* War der Upload erfolgreich, siehst du deine Dateien hier. 
*[4]* Hier wird das Fenster geschlossen


Wiederhole Schritt [1] und [2], bis du all deine Bilder hochgeladen hast. Du kannst insgesamt fünfzehn Bilder an deinen Post hängen. Dabei musst du darauf achten, dass nur zehn Bilder gleichzeitig hochgeladen werden können.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Nachdem das Popup-Fenster wieder geschlossen ist, siehst du wieder den Bereich "Zusätzliche Einstellungen". Die von dir hochgeladenen Bilder sind hier nochmals aufgelistet. Mit diesem Schritt ist der eigentliche Upload abgeschlossen. Deine Bilder werden als verkleinerte Version (Thumbnail) am Ende deines Postings angezeigt, wenn du diesen nun mit dem Button "Antworten" sendest. Jeder, der deinen Beitrag liest, kann diese Bilder mit einem einfachen Klick ansehen. Es öffnet sich automatisch die Bildbetrachtungsfunktion des Forums, welche die Bilder auf volle Größe aufzieht. Das einbinden als Vollbild in den fließenden Text folgt im nächsten Absatz.




*Bilder als Vollbild einbinden:*

Zusätzlich können hochgeladene Bilder auch in voller Größe in deinen Text eingebunden werden. Für diesen Schritt wird die URL (die Adresse des Bildes) benötigt. An diese kommst du folgendermaßen. 



Rechtsklick auf die gewünschte Datei im Bereich "Zusätzliche Einstellungen".
Eigenschaften anzeigen lassen
Adresse markieren / kopieren
Firefox Benutzer können einen alternativen Schritt machen



Rechtsklick auf die gewünschte Datei im Bereich "Zusätzliche Einstellungen".
Linkadresse kopieren anklicken
Nun haben wir alles, um ein Bild als Vollbild einzufügen. Weiter gehts im Schreibfenster. Du findest hier an der markierten Stelle den Button mit dem Hinweis "Grafik einfügen". Klick.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wieder öffnet sich ein Popup-Fenster, dieses mal aber kleiner. Füge hier die komplette URL ein, die du eben kopiert hast. Drücke dann auf "OK".





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Nahezu ohne Zeitverzögerung wird das Bild im Schreibfenster angezeigt. Sollte es zu groß sein um vollständig angezeigt zu werden, genügt ein Klick auf den Button "Vorschau" und du kannst es in deinem fertigen Post begutachten. Das soll es dann auch gewesen sein. Mit einem weiteren Klick auf "Antworten" sendest du deinen Post ans Forum. Fertig.




*Bilder als IMG-Tag einbinden:*

Bilder können auch direkt in Codeform eingegeben werden. Dafür benutzt du bitte diese Schreibform. Das Ergebnis ist gleich, wenn auch etwas umständlicher zu handhaben.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






*Bilder als IMG-Tag linksbündig/rechtsbündig einbinden:*

Hier wird die gleiche Schreibweise wie im Code vorher verwendet. Füge lediglich ein "l" für linksbündig oder ein "r" für rechtsbündig mit an das Tag an.


[imgl]...hier die komplette URL eingeben[/imgl]

oder 

[imgr]...hier die komplette URL eingeben[/imgr]


Das Ergebnis sieht dann folgendermaßen aus. Dabei sollte aber auf die Größe des eingefügten Bildes geachtet werden. Das Bild im Beispiel ist nur 120 Pixel hoch und erreicht schon eine Textlänge von neun Zeilen. Damit dein Beitrag also verzerrungsfrei angezeigt werden kann, solltest du die Größe im Auge behalten.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Bilder als Thumbnail (Mini-Bild) einfügen:
*
In vielen Situationen bietet es sich an - zum Beispiel in langen Tests und Reviews - aufgrund der Übersichtlichkeit, Bilder nicht immer als Vollbild in den fließenden Text einzubinden, da sonst der Thread schnell eine ungeahnte Länge erreicht und man sehr weit scrollen muss, um zu bestimmten Stellen zu gelangen. Als eine Möglichkeit bietet es sich an, einfach zwei Bilder im Forum hochzuladen - ein kleines Vorschau-Bild und das eigentliche Bild, was dann umständlich über Verlinkungen eingebunden werden muss. Hier gibt es dann auch noch einen entscheidenden Nachteil. Das gewünschte Bild wird in einem externen Fenster dargestellt, was nicht ganz clever aussieht. Es geht aber auch viel eleganter, wenn man die interne Vorschau-Funktion des Forums nutzt.

Dafür muss wie üblich, das Bild direkt im Forum hochgeladen werden. 

Folgendes Bild veranschaulicht die weitere Vorgehensweise.
*[1]* Das gewünschte Bild mit der rechten Maustaste anklicken und die Eigenschaften auswählen.
*[2]* In der Adresse/Link befindet sich hinter dem Gleichheitszeichen eine kleine Zahlenfolge, die kopiert werden muss. In diesem Beispiel "72176"





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Als Nächstes muss diese Zahlenkolonne nur noch mit dem passenden TAG - der Attachment-Funktion - eingebunden werden. Wie, verdeutlicht das nächste Bild. Einfach die kopierten Zahlen in den gekennzeichneten Bereich einfügen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das Ergebnis ist dann Folgendes. Ein Mini-Vorschau-Bild, welches mit einem einfachen Klick aufgezogen werden kann. Ein weiterer Vorteil ist, dass das verwendete Bild nicht mehr unter dem Posting als angehängte Grafik angezeigt wird. Somit sieht der Thread oder dein Beitrag sehr aufgeräumt aus.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






*Externe Bilder-Hoster:*

Mit Wirkung zum 18.09.08 hat sich für das posten von Bildern einiges geändert. Bilder müssen, wenn sie *im Beitrag sichtbar* sein sollen, direkt hier im Forum hochgeladen werden. Dass hat zwei ganz bestimmte Gründe. Zum einen entgeht der Forenbetreiber so den Klageschriften anderer Webseiten für jegliche Bilder, die von deren Webseiten hier verlinkt werden (betrifft zum Beispiel das posten eines Mainboard-Bildes direkt aus der Link-Adresse von Alternate.de). Zum anderen betrifft es externe Bilder-Hoster wie Abload, Imageshack, usw. Diese sind bei vielen Anwendern zwar wegen ihrer Einfachheit sehr beliebt, stören hier im Forum aber den Seitenaufbau recht stark. Ab sofort werden diese (auch rückwirkend) nur noch als Link dargestellt und sind somit nicht mehr als Bild sichtbar. Das sieht dann so aus:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Bitte beachten: *Wir haben sehr viele Bilder-Threads hier im Forum, die davon leben, dass man Bilder direkt sieht. Niemand möchte in so einem Thread noch auf externe Links klicken. Daher werden wir zukünftig diese "Übeltäter" einmalig mit einer PN anschreiben und bei Nichtreaktion die entsprechenden Postings löschen!!! Dies gilt nicht für Beiträge, die vor dem 18.09.08 geschrieben wurden.

​


----------



## Klutten (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [HowTo] Bilderupload im Forum*

*Bilder aus eigenen Alben nutzen:*

Neben den bisherigen Funktionen ist eine, schon lange enthaltene Funktion, fast unbeachtet geblieben - die Nutzung eigener Bilder aus Alben. Dabei geht es nicht nur um eine einfache Verlinkung, wie sie sicher jeder kennt, sondern auch um das Verlinken kleiner Thumbnails, welches sperrige Threads und Anleitungen wesentlich schlanker wirken lässt. 

Dazu eine wichtige News vorweg -> Die Bilderbegrenzung in den Profilalben wurde komplett entfernt.


			
				PCGH-News vom 16.12.09 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Limit für Bilder pro Album wurde aufgehoben, bisher waren 500 Bilder erlaubt. Nun dürfen unbegrenzt Bilder in Alben hinterlegt werden, beispielsweise für längere Artikelstrecken.


Nun aber zu den wichtigen Dingen...
*Die Standardfunktion:*
Lädst du ein Bild in dein Album hoch, so bekommst du folgende Ansicht, wenn du direkt auf das Bild klickst. Dieses wird groß und darunter gibt es einige Optionen. Unser bester Freund wir das berüchtigte c/p ( copy & paste -> kopieren & einfügen)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
[1]* Kopiere diesen Text und füge ihn an beliebiger Stelle ein, es bleibt ein Link zu deinem Bild stehen.
*[2]* Sehr nützlich - da diese URL bereits in einem IMG-Tag steht, kann man durch c/p direkt ein Bild in einem Thread absetzen. *Aber Vorsicht!!! *Auf diese Weise müssen die Bilder in, für das Forum konformer Breite von max. 900 Pixeln hochgeladen werden. Geschieht das nicht, ist es leider so, dass zu große Bilder kommentarlos gelöscht werden, da das Layout des Forums zerrissen wird. Ein weiterer Nachteil ist eben dann auch, dass eure Leser gar kein Bild mehr sehen, da es ja nicht im Anhang des jeweiligen Beitrages stecken.
*Thumbnails einfügen:*
Etwas mehr Arbeit bedeutet es, wenn man seinen Thread mit Thumbnails, also kleinen Vorschaubildern bestücken möchte. Eine Funktion findest du bereits in "Bilder als Thumbnail (Mini-Bild) einfügen", so sind aber maximal 15 Bilder pro Beitrag zu verstecken. Es geht aber auch ohne diese Begrenzung.

*[1]*Zunächst begebe man sich direkt in ein Album (mit dem rot eingerahmten Beispiel-Bild)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*[2]* Dort angelangt nutzt man folgenden Schritt um an die URL des Vorschau-Bildes zu kommen.

Firefox Benutzer können dieses so erledigen:


Rechtsklick auf die gewünschte Datei
Grafikadresse kopieren anklicken
Nun haben wir alles, um ein Bild als Vollbild einzufügen. 
*[3]* Weiter gehts im Schreibfenster. Du findest hier an der markierten Stelle den Button mit dem Hinweis "Grafik einfügen".




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Ergebnis sollte dann ein kleines Vorschaubild sein, wie Folgendes...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Damit man jetzt auch zum großen Bild kommt, muss man dieses kleine Bild mit einem Hyperlink versehen.
*[4]* Für diesen Schritt wird die URL (die Adresse des großen Bildes) benötigt. An diese kommst du folgendermaßen. 


Das gewünschte Bild im Album öffnen
Den Text, der bei *1.* steht kopieren



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*[5]* Der Link


Das Vorschaubild anklicken
Den markierten Button mit der Weltkugel drücken
Die vorher in die Zwischenablage kopierte URL einfügen
Fertig



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Ergebnis sieht dann so aus und funktioniert wunderbar. Der Erfolg wird meist durch einen eingeblendeten blauen Rahmen angezeigt, der final aber nicht zu sehen ist. Probiere es aus...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 <- Klick mich

Lohn der Mühe sind saubere Threads, die viele Bilder ohne große Platzverschwendung ermöglichen. Zudem umgeht man das Manko der Forensoftware, immer nur 15 Bilder pro Beitrag als Thumbnail einzufügen. Für viele sicher am Wichtigsten ist aber, dass man auf diese Art, die Beschränkung auf 900 Pixel geschickt umgehen kann, ohne dass das Forum Schaden nimmt. Als Nachteil kann allerdings auch gesehen werden, dass die Funktion der zentrierten Bilderansicht nicht mehr zur Verfügung steht.
*Anmerkung**:*

Solltest du einmal nicht mit deinem Ergebnis zufrieden sein, benutze bitte den Button -> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 um deine Eingabe zu verbessern. Poste nicht doppelt und dreifach, bis Alles so ist, wie du es dir vorstellst. Du schonst damit die Nerven der Moderatoren und ersparst dir Ermahnungen, die für doppeltes Posten ausgesprochen werden.
*Sonstiges:*

Für weitere Funktionen, wie Videos einbinden usw. findet ihr hier eine Übersicht:
BB-Codes des Forums im Überblick


Update 21.07.08 - linksbündig/rechtsbündig hinzugefügt.
Update 20.09.08 - Regelung externe Bilder-Hoster hinzugefügt.
Update 11.02.09 - Thumbnail-Funktion hinzugefügt.
Update 16.12.09 - Bilder aus eigenen Alben sinnvoll nutzen


----------

